# What Is Couple Sex?



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

An 8-year-old girl went to her grandfather, who was working in the yard and asked him, "Grandpa, what is couple sex?"

The grandfather was surprised that she would ask such a question, but decided that if she was old enough to know to ask the question, then she was old enough to get a straight answer.

Steeling himself to leave nothing out, he proceeded to tell her all about human reproduction and the joys and responsibilities of intercourse.

By the time that he'd finished explaining, the little girl was looking at him with her mouth hanging open and eyes wide in amazement.

Seeing the look on her face, grandfather asked her, "Why did you ask this question, honey?"

The little girl replied, "Grandma says that dinner will be ready in just a couple secs."


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Sl03 joe (Jul 28, 2012)

Haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbramble (Sep 17, 2011)

class


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm stealing this for work hahaha Brilliant!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

brilliant.. :lol: :lol:


----------

